# Power Steering Issue/Sound



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Just started hearing a shuddering sound come on recently and it happens every time I turn the wheel while at low speeds. It is a slight, yet very noticeable shudder... I haven't felt anything mechanically "off" yet but its super annoying and something to bug you. 

Is there a power steering belt that needs to be tightened? Could it be the pump? I did just replace the fluid this winter and dont recall the brand or viscosity that I used. 

Any input is helpful...

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you certain that you got all of the air out of the system when you changed the fluid? Kind of sounds like pump cavitation noise which is caused by air in the system.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Nope! i'm not sure lol.... Basically a hose clamp let loose this winter and left my power steering fluid on the pavement. I managed to get over to a gas station and fill it up with the generic brand power steering fluid....

Should I change it again? How do I properly bleed the system to make sure all the air is out?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The procedure is outlined in the service manual:



> Important:
> • Use clean, new power steering fluid only. Refer to Fluid and Lubricant Recommendations.
> • Hoses touching the frame, body, or engine may cause system noise. Verify the hoses do not touch any other part of the vehicle.
> • Loose connections may not leak, but could allow air into the steering system. Verify that all hose connections are tight.
> ...


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So my mechanic and I followed up on this issue this weekend and we are kind of at a loss, although the sound is still very apparent. To specify a little further, it seems as if the sound is only audible from near or inside the cabin and happens when traveling at extremely low speeds (like turning while parking).

This was our sequence of checks and considerations...

Checked the power steering reservoir and there are no bubbles or sign of air pockets in the system and the fluid is at the correct level. 

The pump does not whine or make any sound out of the ordinary 

The rack and pinion is original however there seems to be nothing mechanically out of the ordinary while turning (And I am only at 32K).

The belts are tight

The only thing that seemed to be a little off was the power steering pulley that is closest to the pump, it has a slight wobble to it even under idling speeds.

If anyone has had a similar experience or can offer any input it would be very helpful...

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts or should I continue searching??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If the actual_ pump_ pulley is wobbling then you have bad bearings in the pump and it should be replaced. A slight wobble at idle is only going to get worse at operating speeds/load. You said it was the pulley "_closest_" to the pump? So I'm assuming it is either the pump pulley or an idler. Either way I would repair it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be some varnish built up on the bushing in the rack, I would try some LUCAS power steering conditioner. It can't be a bad product because they use a blue `65 GTO in their commercials.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Rukee,

Pretty amazing... I got the Lucas conditioner and it actually worked... I dont want to jinx myself but I added almost the whole bottle (took some of the original fluid out of course) ran the car around the block a few times, let it sit through a heat cycle and boom, problem solved. For now...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!! I use it on a lot of cars.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Okay so I guess I spoke too soon... The shuddering noise is back although I still don't feel anything mechanically wrong (maybe because it has not gotten bad enough yet). The good news is that the power steering conditioner did seem to have a small effect on the issue. That being said the problem must lie where the fluid has access to. Could this be seals on the pump or anything like that? Any other ideas?


----------

